# Importing Question for Motorex



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Question for Motorex, I recently purchased a 95 R33 GTR and I will be having it shipped here, to Florida, in a couple of months or so. Now, I can get the vehicle to the states just fine, Uncle is in the shipping business, but do I need to bring the vehicle over to your facility to get it legalized, West Coast, and if so how long would it take to do it?

Oh, I also had visited your place last year around March and had a chance to sit in an awesome R34 (black) that you said was just done and waiting for the customer to pick up. You gave my friend and I so many stickers for our rent a car. Never got to say thanks for the chance to sit in a R34. Oh, I also liked your License plate on your R33.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

chef said:


> *Question for Motorex, I recently purchased a 95 R33 GTR and I will be having it shipped here, to Florida, in a couple of months or so. Now, I can get the vehicle to the states just fine, Uncle is in the shipping business, but do I need to bring the vehicle over to your facility to get it legalized, West Coast, and if so how long would it take to do it?
> 
> Oh, I also had visited your place last year around March and had a chance to sit in an awesome R34 (black) that you said was just done and waiting for the customer to pick up. You gave my friend and I so many stickers for our rent a car. Never got to say thanks for the chance to sit in a R34. Oh, I also liked your License plate on your R33. *


nice coice for a car but i do not help people with that kind of stuff.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I believe Motorex is in business to sale cars... and products. Not as a free information service. I'm sure you can find that information with a little research..

Michael Young


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

You are incorrect. We also legalize cars for people. The thing is that the car needs to enter the country correctly.... make sure its declared as a car to clear customs. 

It causes nothing but a lot of problems if the car is not imported correctly.

$17,000 to do the legalization 3-4 months to do it.

Call MotoRex

(310)523--2233


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

my bad....mis read the original post....


----------

